# Budget grinder



## Lewbur (Feb 7, 2019)

I've been mainly looking at the Eureka Mignon an the Mazzer super jolly. I have also seen the Mazzer Luigi. Can anybody tell me what the difference is between the jolly and the Luigi?

my budget is £200 and im after a half decent second hand non doser that is capable of producing a decent espresso grind.

im going round in circles looking at second hand grinders as I really don't know what is a heap of junk and what is decent! Cheers


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Isn't Luigi just part of the Mazzer brand?

ie All Mazzers are Mazzer Luigi?

And models are Super Jolly, Royal etc


----------



## Lewbur (Feb 7, 2019)

To be fair that's what I'm all confused with.. Haha. I'm looking at adverts and they all seem to be called something different!

i never thought choosing a grinder would involve so much thought


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea, generally speaking just ignore the 'Luigi' - if someone has advertised something as a 'Mazzer Luigi' it means they just read the label and wrote down what they saw - not particularly unusual when selling something but doesn't help with the Mazzers.

If you want to know what model your looking at on ebay post a picture here and ask the forum.


----------

